# What is your favorite UI in a light?



## csshih (Jan 16, 2010)

hey CPF members,

I'm curious, what is you favorite kind of UI and/or switching mechanism?

Be it a single mode, or 3 mode reverse clicky mechanism to a piston drive, I'm interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## wingnut86 (Jan 16, 2010)

I prefer the switch to do one thing; turn the light on and off. Forward clicky of course. The only way I actually like multiple modes is a head twist like the Fenix TK20 and such.

The perfect UI for me, (besides an on/off incand) would be a momentary twist switch like Surefire offers, and two mode head twist like the TK20.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 16, 2010)

My favorite are multimode lights with 2 or 3 preset levels.

I prefer some sort of push button for constant on but nothing that would have a parasitic drain.

I like the double click, triple click but don't prefer twisting the head as well when it comes to push button lights.

From all the lights I've had the Arc4 UI was my favorite, so I guess that would include the HDS, Novatac, Ra style UI as well.

I also want to mention that I like twisty lights only when they are made very small. 
An example would be the Fenix P1D which was smaller than it's brother the P2D. 
Both lights were similar but I always prefered the P1D because it was smaller.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jan 16, 2010)

Three mode programable. Forward clicky that controls only on off. Twist head to switch modes. Don't know if that is being implemented though...


----------



## Dole (Jan 16, 2010)

I like to be able to access all or at least some of the output level with one hand by pushing the tailcap.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 16, 2010)

Multiple programmable mode like Jetbeam's. Definitely one-handed, forward clicky with simple and quick-to-access brightness level. 
Normally, I'll not consider any light that has SOS/Strobe as part of the standard cycling to pick level, ie not hidden.


----------



## Conte (Jan 16, 2010)

You figure the AW Incan Driver is Multi-Mode or Other ?

I'm an Incan Guy, big fan of the AW units and will put them in the lights I use most often.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 16, 2010)

Novatac/Ra UI is my absolute favorite!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Dioni (Jan 16, 2010)

single mode and forward clicky! :rock:

... or multimode with selector ring


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jan 16, 2010)

Out of the torches I actually own which include fenix, quark, LedLenser, maglite, nite-ize, ultra-fire etc my favourite is a 123-2 quark regular to which I have fitted a forward tactical tailcap. This means that as well as momentary on, I select the brightness level before I click the torch on and the brightness level can't be changed withuot switching the light off then on again. It's the one that suits me best.

I used to like my Nitecore PD but now find the ramping to try to find the needed level and the having to click and hold and double click to get to the two extremes of brightness to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## wykeite (Jan 16, 2010)

For my work light a 3 mode reverse clicky suits me best.

Out at night it's a single mode forward clicky or momentary/twist on, nice and simple. Bright is good too.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont actually care what UI i have on a light, as long as it isnt like the UI on my wife's Fenix L0D

my Surefire T1a, L2, A2, U2 and Novatac edc120p all get carried, and i like the UI on all of them.

i like being able to easily select the level i need, and these lights let me do it instantly, without going through half a dozen other levels first,


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jan 16, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Multiple programmable mode like Jetbeam's. Definitely one-handed, forward clicky with simple and quick-to-access brightness level.
> Normally, I'll not consider any light that has SOS/Strobe as part of the standard cycling to pick level, ie not hidden.


 
+1
I like Jetbeam.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Novatac is great so is Liteflux.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 16, 2010)

In first place:

The SureFire A2/L1/L2/LX2.

In second place, the SureFire U2 Ultra and in 3rd, the same on the SureFire E2DL and E1B.

Honorable mention to SureFire Titan and Saint.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont really have a favorite. I can get used to anything. I voted twisty for the reliability/durability.

I do not like SOS modes however, completely useless iMHO.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm still liking the LiteFlux UI, though I've not lived with any of the other similar setups (Ra, Jetbeam, etc.). The Photon UI is tough to beat, too.

Geoff


----------



## Morelite (Jan 16, 2010)

#1 would be a rotary switch like on the Spy00x lights, the simpilist and fastest way to access all light levels.
As for single mode lights I like the forward clicky best and for multimode lights I like a reverse clicky better because I like to be able to change levels after the light is on. For small (AAA) lights I have nothing against twisties as long as they are not too loose or too tight.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 16, 2010)

Another vote for the Arc +4, HDS, Novatac, Ra clicky UI here please.
I.E. a minimum travel clicky with momentary, user programmable multi mode which includes memory so you can set the light to come on at the correct level with a bit of forethought.

Second goes to multi mode twisties - twist more for brighter is the one - IE ARC 6 ( with added bonus of momentary operation via the piston), SF L1, ORB Raw, NS, SS, Ti etc., Ra Twisty and many more.

Third goes to the cycling reverse clicky types ( Fenix, Quark etc.) I find a reverse clicky to be better than forward clicky to control multi level lights - soft tap rather than full click. Even if you don't have a momentary on them. I find lights with multi mode forward clickies frustrating to use - like Lumapower connexion and Tiable TL1 IDC for instance - nice though the lights are in other ways.

Most lamented UI has to be the Nitecore D10,EX10 (pre SP) types. Lovely interface - soft click, low travel and intuitive. What a shame they changed it and dropped their advantages over other lights so quickly. The SP mode switching are annoying in the extreme, I find. Even if they worked out that most people will only need the three levels they chose for the SP in practice, they fail to realize that they appear to be taking control away from the user. Not, psychologically, a wise move in a competitive market like this one. Also the redesigned piston seems harder to operate.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like to see a new clicky that is neither forward or reverse, one that makes before click (when starting at off) and also breaks before click (when already on) if you understand what I mean.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 16, 2010)

Morelite said:


> I would like to see a new clicky that is neither forward or reverse, one that makes before click (when starting at off) and also breaks before click (when already on) if you understand what I mean.



thats almost like a forward clicky, except for the brief interruption as you further press it. I had a buggy fenix switch on my L1T-V2 that did that. I could press it for forward activation, and jiggle it with my thumb a little and it would deactivate... further pressing it would turn it on with the click. It was not very consistent though so I just considered it broken and replaced it. There was probably some intermittent contact inside the switch.


----------



## crizyal (Jan 16, 2010)

So far for me it is another vote for the Ra Clicky (some bias, it's my newest light).


----------



## computernut (Jan 16, 2010)

Surefire tailcaps used on the A2/L1/L2/LX2/A2L and soon to be the LX1. I like having two modes and even though I don't mind Surefire's double-tap clickies I'd rather have a twisty.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 16, 2010)

I voted for the PD, as in Arc6. Momentary, twisty and three programmable levels are hard to beat :thumbsup:.


----------



## m16a (Jan 16, 2010)

bluecrow76 said:


> Novatac/Ra UI is my absolute favorite!!! :twothumbs




I second that. The HDS Systems programmable forward Clicky is my absolute favorite. Though as a first and "primal" instinct is for a clicky of any type. I cannot use a light without a way to access the light one handed by pressing a button.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 16, 2010)

Single mode, pretty much most important “I just use other lights if I want different outputs”

If it has to be a clicky, then forwards.

But I rather a twisty / momentary, almost indestructible:thumbsup:!

Number 2 pick is _Other_: Slider switch, like on old RayOvacs. The kind of switch you slide forwards to turn on, and backwards for off. Feels most natural. Good RayOvacs had a 3 position slider with a position in the middle for a momentary mode:thumbsup:.

Number one pick is _Other_: Industrial toggle switch like on Bigbeams. Nothing feels more robust / positive feed back then one of these mechanisms:twothumbs!
 
Or how about the ever impractical “ignition key switch” great for tactical usage when you need a switch no one else can operate including yourself in under 30 seconds.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems to me that this is the one hard question in the world of flashlights. We know we want it tougher, brighter, smaller, cheaper, etc... but it takes innovation to come up with a great UI. 

I prefer a forward clicky with an isolated switching mechanism. That includes switching via twisting the head, and via a rotating switch ring ("hall effect" or another mechanism), so far. The only exception is the Ra Clicky - their interface is the only one I've used that is designed well enough to switch modes and turn it on and off via the same switch, and not stumble over itself. 

There is one other requirement - no delay before turning it on. For example, EagleTac's M series has a forward clicky and an isolated switching mechanism (a rotating ring), but there is a delay of about a half second between when you press the switch and when it turns on. This goes a ways towards negating the purpose of the forward clicky switch, since it makes it frustrating to use for quick flashes, signalling, etc.


----------



## Search (Jan 16, 2010)

Voted:

Single-Mode
Forward Clickie
Twisty

Gotta love em.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 16, 2010)

Multi mode programmable = Novatac

Honourable mentions to the MaxFlex UI and the Flupic UI


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 16, 2010)

I prefer two well chosen modes, or having two programmable modes.

Ex. Quark Tactical, Surefire LX2...

Anything along these lines that doesn't require fiddling with to get to an appropriate level.


----------



## csshih (Jan 16, 2010)

I came to the light... said:


> It seems to me that this is the one hard question in the world of flashlights. We know we want it tougher, brighter, smaller, cheaper, etc... but it takes innovation to come up with a great UI.



exactly. There is only so much you can do with brightness, size, cost, etc.... it soon comes to the look and UI of a light that determines whether someone will buy it or not. looks is waaay too broad of a range, thus, I thought a thread for UI would be interesting. :twothumbs Thank you for your reply and thoughts, guys!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 17, 2010)

I put down multimode, reverse clicky, and twisty. Yes this is in the same light. My Fenix L and P series lights are multimode lights with reverse clickies, and a twisty head to easily switch between high and low. Reverse clickies are better for multimode lights because they don't accidentally turn on in my pocket or backpack. For backpacking and edc, I need different settings so if I only have one light, it's good for all tasks. The ability to turn it on in high or low is important. Starting in low preserves night vision and starting in high helps spot dangers quicker. 

Other than that U.I., I also like forward clicky single mode bright lights with a lockout feature, and twisties (especially for the low lumen, long runtime backup lights because of reliability). So my favorite covers a good range, the forward clicky single mode lights cover the high lumen tasks, and the twisties cover the low lumen tasks.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jan 17, 2010)

The perfect UI for me would be the selector ring of the JETBeam RRT-0, married with the tailcap of the EagleTac P10A. It would allow tailstanding, easy access to the forward clicky, with momentary on. And I love the idea of being able to select which brightness level you want ahead of time, or during use without having to soft press the tailcap.

That being said, I would also change the spacing of levels that JETBeam chose, and make them be a low of 1-5 lumens, a medium of 50-60 lumens, and a high of 200-300 lumens.


----------



## thedeske (Jan 17, 2010)

The ability to turn on in high or turbo via first click, memory, head position, whatever.
Other modes are a distant second to full power in any light.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 17, 2010)

csshih said:


> exactly. There is only so much you can do with brightness, size, cost, etc.... it soon comes to the look and UI of a light that determines whether someone will buy it or not. looks is waaay too broad of a range, thus, I thought a thread for UI would be interesting. :twothumbs Thank you for your reply and thoughts, guys!


 
How could I forget looks? But yes, I agree. The thing is, it turns out UI can get just about as confusing. I started a poll very similar to this a while ago, but gave it up when I realized my options were already too many and too confusing, and I hadn't even included everything. Yours seems to be better designed (check boxes instead of radio boxes), but there are still other possibilities.


----------



## Muddquez (Jan 17, 2010)

General Purpose - Jetbeam IBS - Quick and easy to program for any task
EDC - RA/Novatac - Perfect for EDC Quick access to multiple levels including Low Low
Backup or Keychain - Twisty three levels starting with low


----------



## John_Galt (Jan 17, 2010)

I really like the UI of my HDS B42 XR. SImple, easy to learn, remembers the last mode, and has (almost) instant access to high from any level.


----------



## csshih (Jan 17, 2010)

aw. I knew I forgot something.. selector rings!


----------



## Incidentalist (Jan 17, 2010)

For keychain/small pocket carry I prefer multi level twisties.

For general purpose I really like the JetBeam IBS interface with a forward clicky. 

Honerable mention given to piston drives, especially ones with ramping.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 17, 2010)

csshih said:


> aw. I knew I forgot something.. selector rings!



I just assumed hall effect included all selector rings.


----------



## jac2001 (Jan 17, 2010)

_Simple is GOOD!!_

_Single_
_Forward_
_Twisty_

_That said, my E2DL gets the most use in low mode for more mundane uses while at home or out and about._


_J_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2010)

Forward - momentary/full action switching
Multimode - improves light versatility (and runtimes)
Twist - I prefer to access user/multi modes via this method as it allows a switch to concentrate on simply on/off


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the dial on the SPY. It is just so easy to use and is the right place too. 
The customization is also easy to activate and set.


----------



## csshih (Jan 19, 2010)

I came to the light... said:


> I just assumed hall effect included all selector rings.



hm. I guess it does, I should have been more broad with the naming, though.


----------



## Qoose (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope to be getting back to a L1/L2/A2 Dual stage SF style switch. It's still my favorite.

But I do like how Novatac/Ra/HDS Lights have a button that just reports click/release while current flow isn't affected.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 19, 2010)

I am pretty fond of my Quark 2AA regular UI. Lots of levels, but foremost turbo and a very low available immediately.

I also think Eagletac came close with the ring selector of the M2 series. It just needed audible or tactile feedback as to position on the dial, with strobe in the opposite direction or something.


----------



## ImGeo (Jan 19, 2010)

Prefer two (maybe 3) well chosen brightness, one for close up, one for tactical. Most importantly, tactical forward clicky, balanced beam, and easy access to different modes.

I'd get a Surefire LX2, but they're too expensive and use CR123


----------



## Mike V (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the Photon UI.

Click for high.
Hold for low that ramps up to high.

Zebralight is similar, but not nearly as good as the Photon UI.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 19, 2010)

Surefire U2 (more than 2 settings) and Surefire L1/L2/A2 (low-high) are the best ones I've tried yet. 

The tactical Quarks are also good.

Sverre


----------



## Gatsby (Jan 19, 2010)

I voted multimode programmable - specifically the Arc4/HDS/Novatac/Ra UI. I think I've handled a good number of different approaches (no Jetbeams or selector ring lights) and still prefer Henry's approach.

I refer to it as a "toggle" UI - and AFAIK no other light allows basically direct access to any of 4 levels from any other level. The LF3XT comes close (3 modes and sadly no memory in the Compact Interface...). 

After that I am partial to a cycle UI with a forward clickie and a memory option or always starts at low (Surefire E1L, E2L, Dereelight 3SD, Milky Creemator). 

But I admit I'm warming up a little bit to the Surefire L1 interface - it is an interesting approach and my only issues with my L1 have more to do with output choices than the UI - it may be headed to Milky to get a boost in high and a reduction (slight) in low... The issue is that it is inherently limited to 2 modes (Arc6 notwithstanding) and with the bandwidth available now with Q5 R5 emitters, not to mention SST50 and multi die emitters, 2 modes is not nearly as useful since the gaps are so large if you want to push the high level up. 3 modes at least seems helpful and I'm now coming to the position that 4 is even better (one reason I still love my Novatac 120P - with a K2 mod I have 4 really useful and quite distinct levels including an eye searing high; ditto for the Creemator).


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 19, 2010)

SureFire L1


----------



## KBobAries (Jan 19, 2010)

Surefire A2/LX2 for work and the original Nitcore PD series UI the rest of the time. The biggest consideration is a quick and simple UI. I use my lights often and the close/distant factor changes constantly. I don't have time to cycle through multiple clicks/modes to get the setting I need.

The second consideration is momentary/constant with a forward clickie a la Surefire E2 Defender.

Dan


----------



## souptree (Jan 19, 2010)

McGizmo's PD by a country mile. I am so spoiled by the PD that I almost never reach for anything else, unless there is a specific need for another light.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm with souptree

Favorite UI is piston drive for EDC use. Force high/force low with variable output and no switch to break. Throw in memory and twist to lock out--bliss!


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in the minority on this one.

My preferred UI is a reverse clicky with the following:

Bezel tight = High

Bezel loose = low->click->medium

Loosen tailcap for lockout.

That's it. No SOS, no strobe.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I like a UI that fits the application.

For simplicity and ultra high reliability it's the one level twisty like the Surefire Z41.

For an EDC that gets used frequently, it's the HDS/Ra. These ones can't just lay around or the microprocessor drain will get you.

For multi-level lights the may sit around for a while, it's the Quark/Fenix twist head, reverse clicky. It's just a little more cumbersome than the HDS/Ra, but it let's you access more modes reasonably and high and low are easy to find.


----------



## flashfiend (Jan 20, 2010)

I came to the light... said:


> I just assumed hall effect included all selector rings.



This noob don't know what hall effect is. I picked forward clicky and I was going to say selector rings. This may sound weird to the purists but I actually enjoy my Fenix TA21.


----------



## ksu499 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd like a foward clicky for on/off and a twist ring, like that of a TA-30, for mode changing.


----------



## post tenebras (Jan 22, 2010)

I like a two-level light, high and low--no programming, no gimmicks.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 22, 2010)

For me it's the ease of a one-hand twisty for longer duration uses, combined with the simplicity of a momentary for the big majority of my uses which tend to be brief. Peak's momentary switch is bulletproof and can be used on nearly all their lights.


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 22, 2010)

Simple, fast, flexible: L1/A2/McC2S style dual level momentary/twist switch. Top of the world.


----------



## csshih (Jan 30, 2010)

post tenebras said:


> I like a two-level light, high and low--no programming, no gimmicks.



whoops.. haven't posted back here in a bit.

now, what kind of 2 levels would you like?


----------



## soghol (Jan 30, 2010)

1 fast click - low mode, 2 fast clicks-medium and 3 fast clicks for high mode, or the other way around.
Accessible from both on/off state.


----------



## remy b (Feb 20, 2010)

My current favourite UI is my NiteCoreExtreme's : nothing exotic...
- one powerful high mode
- very low mode by twisting the head
- strobe for signal (ie, on the bike)

I seldom change the low / custom mode, but when camping, where the high mode is too powerful and the default low mode is just too low around the camp.
That still keeps the high mode close at hand if needed.

The strobe is also way cool when partying!!! :naughty:

I use the GDP version for I am keen on the beam (though even more power could be useful when riding the bike or hiking / walking at night along the river).

I use either an E1E or an E2D (17670) body depending on my needs - that is just because I am a bit of a geek. 

Now, when will I find cool drop-ins for that head... ?

My second favourite UI is my PD30's, using 4-Sevens' forward clickie, esp. on the bike as I can swap the turbo / strobe whenever I need it by just tapping the switch.

Cheers, 

Rémy
:sick2:


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 20, 2010)

Personnaly, for me, I think NovaTac nailed in in their T series.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 20, 2010)

I like having one of two personally chosen levels available instantly. 

You get both and more with the NDI UI.

Infinitely variable, strobes, signals.....

Or just a High set to around 90 and a low for about 5...


Like the new magnetically actuated UI's, but will hang out for a while & see how those develop.

But for now the UI I have on the NDI is pretty good. Would love to see mag actuated switching at that size level. Good orings & threads only go so far when considering the advantage of the new designs.
Be interesting to see what develops.


----------



## AILL (Feb 20, 2010)

The UI I like most is the Novatac P-UI
Simply perfect.
Even better than the RA-UI for me (though very similar).

Andreas


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 20, 2010)

*Multi mode (only 2 modes: turbo and low) + forward clicky.*

Can´t go wrong on that... 
Like Fenix TK20, Surefire E1B...

KISS principle rules!


----------



## csa (Feb 20, 2010)

Whatever it is, in almost all cases, it's a simple two-level switch. I'm not a huge fan of the "tap twice" method, and prefer the PD or the surefire "push, push-harder, twist-on" style lights.


----------



## jcw122 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quark Tactical (forward clicky programmable multi mode, main usage feature is twisting for two programmed modes).


----------



## Shorty66 (May 14, 2010)

Here is my perfect UI:






Should use an electronic switch with ultra low parasitic drain (like the zebralights have). That way the light can be smaller.
Essentially my UI is a zebralight UI with added momentary function and less "click and hold" as normal clicks are just easier to do.

My UI features 3 programmable modes + one strobe mode, momentary high mode, low and high modes reachable in a single click and the possibility to switch the light off without going through all modes (by click and hold from on).

What do you think about that?


----------



## Moonshadow (May 14, 2010)

I don't get it. Supose I'm working in an environment or on a task where I need 50 lumens. Every time I switch the light off, I would have to click twice, then double-click to get back to 50 - seems a lot of hassle just to get back to the level I was using a moment ago.

The RA seems to me a better way of managing the levels. Depending how ou have it programmed, you can have momentary at any level you want, plus quick access to max, and you can decide whether you want it to retain your last-used level or not.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 14, 2010)

I'm a noobaholic, so I can't offer any long-term input.

I voted for programmable multi-mode. One of the prime reasons I chose the iTP Polestar A6 as my first flashlight was because of the _side_ clicky switch (rather than the more "conventional" tail cap switch).

I also like the single switch as I can't see any logic in having to twist bezels or tail-caps or magnetic rings back and forth etc to adjust levels and/or modes on the run. My humble opinion is that *all* switching actions should be carried out using a single switch, and one that's under your thumb at all times.

The A6 also remembers your last setting, which suits me as I want it to always switch on at its lowest (12 lumen) setting and not have to click multiple times to reset the output level(s). It's then logical — to me at least — to click and hold to move up to the next level, and release to set there.

— Jack.


----------



## jsmitty1967 (May 14, 2010)

My favorite switch is a piston drive becasue of the feel and the fact that it makes no noise. My favorite UI at the moment is that of my Novatac T. I can access the levels I want very quickly.


----------



## rayman (May 14, 2010)

My two favourite UI are that one of the Jet-III Pro and the EX 10.

rayman


----------



## Vortus (May 14, 2010)

Lambalights vara system


----------



## kengps (May 14, 2010)

No selector rings. Too easily bumped. Forward clicky only, with three modes High/Med/Lo and ability to easily lock into any of the three you want. Solution: Lumapower D-Mini (-EX, -VX, VX Ultra). I usually leave it on high. But like to be able to unlock and move to low when I need endurance.


----------



## TKC (May 14, 2010)

*My favorite is the McGizmo multi mode and his clicky.*


----------



## Shorty66 (May 17, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> I don't get it. Supose I'm working in an environment or on a task where I need 50 lumens. Every time I switch the light off, I would have to click twice, then double-click to get back to 50 - seems a lot of hassle just to get back to the level I was using a moment ago.
> 
> The RA seems to me a better way of managing the levels. Depending how ou have it programmed, you can have momentary at any level you want, plus quick access to max, and you can decide whether you want it to retain your last-used level or not.



I forgot to mention, that all modes with yellow border are memorized.
Its very similar to the zebralight UI for the H501R, the H60 or the SC30:
You have three modes of which the two lower modes can be programmed to have one of two levels whith a double click. 
DId you ever use a Zebralight?

Essentially my UI adds momentary function to the Zebralight UI and reduces the need to push and hold (and wait) to reach modes. I think its a lot more convenient to reach all modes by a simple click and to use Push and hold only for spacial purpose like momentary light and to turn te light off without having to cycle through all modes.

the double click is used to reach the "hidden" strobe mode and to change the level of the two lower modes permanently.

So in you example of a task where 50 lumens are needed you have to click two times and make a double click from off once.
After that the light memorizes the setting of the medium mode and you just use two clicks to reach 50lm.

That way you essentially have a light with 5 levels and a strobe mode but it feels like a three level light which is more convenient in most circumstances. Use a zebralight to get the feeling for it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 17, 2010)

My favorite would be MrBulks Chameleon UI, designed by Georges80. Access to 21 different levels in seconds.

Bill


----------



## KeyGrip (May 18, 2010)

Forward clicky and Hall effect sensor. Basically a SF U2. Close second is a forward clicky with the ability to change modes by twisting the head of the light. The main priority is to be able to select the level before turning the light on, and to change levels while the light is on. Ideally with one hand.


----------



## don.gwapo (May 21, 2010)

Single mode for easy on and off on a forward clicky light.


----------



## scout24 (May 21, 2010)

Absolute favorite? SF Titan/ T1A Twist on, more twist for more light, less twist for less light. A very close second is Don's McClicky forward clicky 3 mode. Then, Don's PD...


----------



## 325addict (May 21, 2010)

For me, the Surefire U2 Ultra is the one and only method of conveniently having more than one mode:
- forward clicky
- selector ring to instantly access one of the six brightness settings (even one-handed!)

Six brightness settings are BETTER to me than an infinite brightness settings system, as you can now know the run times. You only have to remember current draw in all of those six modes....

Now getting rid of that terrible color of the light, and the U2 would have been the perfect light for me (this color makes me use my C3 Centurion with P90 or E1E with LF bulb much more often... both with a forward clicky).

Timmo.


----------



## bjt3833 (May 21, 2010)

Of the lights I have, I like the operation of my quark 123 turbo and my jetbeam rrt-0.


----------



## oldways (May 21, 2010)

I like the SF U2 ui the best


----------



## e1sbaer (May 22, 2010)

I like the UI of the ramping nitecore D10. It's easy and always does as expected.
I dislike the UI of the jetbeam III-m. Changing levels by twisting the head works well. Selecting ramping mode means clicking 3 times. Usually I don't get the desired ramping level right the first time so I have to do the 3 clicks, a second time but it then goes into sos/strobe moment. I prefer lights without a sos/strobe mode.


----------



## ICUDoc (May 22, 2010)

Can't believe the Blackhawk Gladius has not come up. Three-position tailswitch rotates to give you (user-pre-selected-) low, high and strobe. Nice solid switch with rapid access to all modes. Second favourite for me is the Surefire U2, as again you know what you are going to get BEFORE the light comes on.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 22, 2010)

e1sbaer said:


> I like the UI of the ramping nitecore D10. [...]



Sorry... OT for a mo' here.

Briefly, I'm not familiar with the term "ramping". Is this a steady increase in output (like an old potentiometer/incan sort of thing)? Any links to how it works?

—Cheers, Jack.


----------



## bedazzLED (May 22, 2010)

Surefire LX2 for me has the perfect UI.
Followed by the Nitecore PD.
After that it's the 4Sevens tactical UI.


----------



## Thermion (May 23, 2010)

Right now my favorite is my D10 PD with the ramping. The most important thing is it remembers the last setting when turned off and turns back on there. I have just ordered a Ra clicky 140GT and expect it to become my favorite.


----------



## MWClint (May 24, 2010)

Continuous Ramping..(either by electronics or physical movement)
D2DIM, EX10, Peak FR1000A, Surefire Titan/T1A

second is twisty
Peaks, Ra twisty


dont like clickies..too much noise. piston drive is fine, momentary tails are fine too.


----------



## e1sbaer (May 24, 2010)

Jack Reacher said:


> Sorry... OT for a mo' here.
> 
> Briefly, I'm not familiar with the term "ramping". Is this a steady increase in output (like an old potentiometer/incan sort of thing)? Any links to how it works?
> 
> —Cheers, Jack.


That's right. An increase to max output or decrease to min output by holding the tailbutton pressed. In this video (at about 1:30 minutes) the ramping is shown.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dReQZuwHATE


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 24, 2010)

I think a good UI should balence the tension between simple and light for every occasion. (Obviously a 200 lumen max light can't do the work of a 2000 lumen light but I want my 200 lumen lights to do everything a 5 lumen light can do.)

I haven't seen it, but the varapower from lambda sounds ideal... 

I like the spacing of levels on my new Eagletac TC MKII - each level spaced about 5X apart; 12, 60, 300 hundred lumens. I personally don't see any reason to have them any closer together... I can't really tell. If I had a selector ring on this particular eagletac I'd have 5 levels as oppossed to the 3 - 2.4, 12, 60, 300 & 450. 450 would be a inefficient, overdrive, burst. Something you knew you couldn't just leave on but getting the maximum out of the light.

However many levels a light has I do want it to be super simple to have it come on in high and low and I can fiddle around with other modes I may want. Instant access to high for shock and awe value and to low so I don't wreck my night vision or disturb others. If I want a medium there usually is no "urgency" to that.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 24, 2010)

e1sbaer said:


> That's right. An increase to max output or decrease to min output by holding the tailbutton pressed. In this video (at about 1:30 minutes) the ramping is shown.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dReQZuwHATE



Thanks for that link. 

I must say that the D10 looks like a nice light too, especially in its "camo" colours. Dunno about the piston interface though in the longer term.

—Jack.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 24, 2010)

Shorty66 said:


> I forgot to mention, that all modes with yellow border are memorized.
> Its very similar to the zebralight UI for the H501R, the H60 or the SC30:
> You have three modes of which the two lower modes can be programmed to have one of two levels whith a double click.
> DId you ever use a Zebralight?
> ...


 
Very interesting.

For me I voted Other - selector ring.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 24, 2010)

Selector ring is my first and foremost favorite (along with the Titan style pot, but IIRC, that is less efficient)

Second is the Arc6 UI (2 modes with an extra bonus mode you get by mashing down the button quickly)

Not really a fan of the soft press to change modes, but I'll deal with it. I do hate lights that alternate (off, low, off high)


----------



## naiter (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate having to twist & click. unless its a twist only UI. then i'd think just twist it to desired level would be best.


If i had to make a UI without completely copying ZL the dream would look like this:
--Press+hold while off = moonlight, for XX delay then slowly ramps up
--double tap anytime = max
--press when off = last mode memory - OR - preset to a configured level (chosen in a special config setup)
--press+hold while on = light level (if @ max ramps down, if under 5% ramp up) if in middle ramp up (OR down (configs setup)) quick ramp, [quick blink [email protected] for notify], quick pause, then ramp down quickly,[short low flash @lowest for notify], pause, ramp back up slower, repeat. If you were just ramping in last 3 seconds another press+hold will change directions and move at the slower ramp rate. In case you missed your level, or if just wanted to go a different direction.

--- you could configure in setup:
whether to ramp up or down on initial press+hold
memory or preset level after first ON click.
high and low ramping speeds
maybe even delay times for press and hold, and delay times before ramping start in the other direction @ max/min
maybe replace ramping levels with a choice of 3 to 8 well thought out presets. for people who would rather have preset modes than dynamic ramp.

*Any thoughts?
*

*my vote is for Zerbalight!! * but I'm so used to it. perfect amount if quick hold delays for changing levels. any level of light easily accessed. - which is -
--press + quick release = max.(or programmed high) 
--press+short hold = programmed low mode (low or moonlight)
--continued hold goes from low to programmed medium (which is still super quick to get to medium)
--then the double click for the second level in whatever mode your at. sound complicated but its great!!


I found this thread cuz I like the *Olight S10* UI - which is -
-last mode memory (excluding tac strobe)
-its press and hold goes to moonlight. but moonlight is a memory mode  so you lose whatever memory you had before
-double press while on goes straight to tac stobe. which is awesome, but i'd like double press to go to max.
-while on, press+hold to cycle through levels 

-- so the only problem is after i use moonlight i have to press and hold for awhile to get to max again. if the double press went to max instead of strobe it'd be perfect UI
-- the hold cycling time it too long for me. it is not incredibly long, its just not zebralight fast.


But, i know that the zebralight ui is tough for my father in law to handle, and that random people that'd pickup my SC600 would tend to MAX it right away. sometime they get moonlight and not even know its on.


----------



## K-Tex (Feb 10, 2014)

*Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

_What is your (1) favorite and (2) ideal user interface and why? Ready Go!_


----------



## buds224 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

Fenix TA21. Control ring with clicks between modes. 9 levels of brightness with strobe/SOS/beacon at the end. Ring continues beyond 360degrees, so jumping to any mode is easy, and because it's a forward clicky, I can choose the mode I want before turning it on.


----------



## K-Tex (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

buds224, that sounds strong. I'll check it out. I have some things I'm lookin for , but haven't come across it, yet.


----------



## radioactive_man (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

I voted for momentary/twisty but I really prefer the SF LX2 interface with two-stage momentary/twisty.

So you can have my LX2 when you take from my cold dead hands. Or when you hand me an EB2 instead 'cause I really want one of those.


----------



## xellz (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

Would be nice to have fully programmable UI. Connect to pc and create your own perfect UI. Like how many modes, which order, output, shortcuts like double click, long click etc Sooner or latter this will appear i think. But for now looks like Zebralight is closest to this.

Recently i got d40a, my first light with multi mode. Not sure why someone would want reverse cycle. Just give shortcut to turbo and low > high. But maybe it's just me?


----------



## buds224 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*



K-Tex said:


> buds224, that sounds strong. I'll check it out. I have some things I'm lookin for , but haven't come across it, yet.



Sadly, Fenix never followed through with any upgrades to the TA21 and it is now discontinued. The CPFMarketplace is probably your best bet in finding one.


----------



## Noctiluco (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

Sunwayman V20C: forward clicky, momentary on, continously variable ring from 0 lumen to max., strobe at the end of magnetic ring, possible to choose the mode before turning it on.


----------



## ven (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Favorite AND Ideal UI and Why?*

I have a few fav modes as like a little variation.

Single mode forward clicky with momentary
Like multi mode but with options of programming out,convoy seem to do this well with 2 sets,1- 3 modes ans 2-5 modes with disco and SOS.
Also like the UI on nitecore,tm15,ea4,ea8(same) and p25 all with memory.

For me the most important is memory as i hate cycling through modes to get to the right one,of course thats just me.

Not got a control ring...........yet but when i do i know i will like that too

Variation for me is a good thing,keeps interest,also different UI i think is good as keeps interest

All above is just my opinion


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Feb 11, 2014)

Normaly I hate comlicated / complex Uis, but I do like lots of modes but not tons, so naturally I am not a fan of zebra lights UI, Wich is a shame as some of there lights look really good I just cant get me head round the UI, Haveing said that I am a great fan of some of SWM's UIs, as they are intuitive and easy to remember but offer plenty of modes, they just seem to work for me, for exsample the D40A has a awsome UI that I love.

Another I am very fond of is the simple yet brillent controll rings were you just turn to go through the modes and back to go back through the modes, (I am not genraly a fan of twistys with loads of complex twisiting though as it means a long time ot get to some modes sometimes.)


So I like the conrtoll rings foun on some of subbeams lights and simular and I like the ones that are infintly adjustable to, aka magnet ring ones. 

Sometime I also just a like a simple on/off or High/Lo click also.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 11, 2014)

The control ring on the SPYs.
Plus it's programmable.
So easy to switch modes, with or without bulky gloves, one hand easy operation, quick to scroll through all 6 levels, nice indents so you can feel where you are.


----------



## weekend warrior (Feb 11, 2014)

There's only one thing I really hate in flashlight UI. When there's no mode memory and the light comes on at it's lowest setting.:thumbsdow

Multifuntion switches are the best. I love double-tap from off for turbo and hold from off for moon mode. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jash (Feb 12, 2014)

Most favourite is head loose/tight for mode selection with forward clicky. However I find other UI's useful for certain purposes.


----------



## Zeek (Feb 22, 2014)

I have always enjoyed a simple forward clicky and despised anything twisty. 
Recently I ordered a Zebralight h52 and sc600. I was wasn't sold at first but I have grown to love the UI for how quickly I can access different modes from the off position. The h52 is one of the most versatile lights I've ever owned. 
I like my Fenix LD12 and PD35 but I am not a fan of their UI because I have to cycle through all the modes to find the light I need.


----------



## Charles L. (Feb 23, 2014)

Forward clicky for on/off, with temporary on achieved with half click. Control ring with infinitely variable brightness. After recently purchasing a Nitecore SRT3, Olight S20 L2 and Zebralight SC600 II L2, it's the Nitecore I use most often. Having everything accessible with one ring, and being able to choose exactly how much light I want, is such a simple, one-handed operation. Zebralight is fussy and limited by comparison; Olight is not fussy at all, just has limited options.


----------



## hapasnyper (Feb 24, 2014)

My favorite user interface on a flashlight that I have played with is definitely the variable output selector ring on my v10r ti. I love the adjustability.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bringing this back to life since I just realized how much certain UI's can really keep a light on the shelf collecting dust.

I recently put many of my lights in a bag to take to the lake where I was spending the weekend. A few times, I grabbed my PD32UE and it really set in how limited this UI can be. In complete darkness, what mode will it turn on in? I don't know!! Low mode? Blinding burst mode? I guess I can cover the end, turn it on, cycle thru all the modes until I get to low, then uncover the end...but no thank you. It's a great light and still has some uses, but like I said, much more limited.

I guess I'm spoiled after using my Zebralights so much, and even my L10 which always starts in low (I have the 3-mode).


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 25, 2014)

The only light I have that doesn't start in low is a programmable light that I have set to medium because I normally use it as a single-mode light.

I can see some benefit to starting on maximum for tactical lights that a LEO would use.

Other than that, I would pass a law to make it a crime to design flashlights that don't start in low.


----------



## wjv (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the Fenix UI. Never have a problem what mode it will start in because it has a memory, and I set it to low before shutting it off.

I also like my EagleTac D25A in that it resets to low when you shut it off.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 26, 2014)

for small free-floating in front pocket size edc's: head twist on & off, no clickies to accidentally activate.

for midsize clip in back pocket size- rear click on/off, head position for hi/lo

for large hand held- clickies at the neck.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 26, 2014)

wjv said:


> I like the Fenix UI. Never have a problem what mode it will start in because it has a memory, and I set it to low before shutting it off.
> 
> I also like my EagleTac D25A in that it resets to low when you shut it off.



I couldn't have said it better . 
The two button interface is just right for me 

And I have my D25cvn set the same way. 

I also like the same d40avn. 
When moonlight is activated, it goes from low to high. Otherwise , it starts on high, then cycles normally.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 26, 2014)

wjv said:


> I like the Fenix UI. Never have a problem what mode it will start in because it has a memory, and I set it to low before shutting it off.



I would do this, but going thru 5 levels and pumping out 700+ lumens in pitch black is a deal-breaker. I guess I can point it into my clothing or something, but that's just getting silly.


----------



## wjv (Jun 26, 2014)

UI is somewhat situational.

At night I have two lights next to my bed. The D25A which I use when I get up at night to run to the bathroom or to check on the kids. it's great because I ALWAYS know it will come on in either 0.45 or 4.0 lumens depending on which mode is set. But I also always have a larger light set to maximum (Predator, PD32UE or such) to grab in the event of an emergency. If someone is breaking into the house, or there is a fire or an earthquake, or if Mt St Helens decides to erupt at 3am, I want Lots-O-Light right now. . .

In an EDC i prefer lights that reset to low as my first choice, with lights that have a memory as my second choice.

One reason I have avoided the Klarus lights is because many (all??) of them default to high (or turbo) when you turn them on. However, if I was a cop pulling over a car load of thugs on a dark road at 3am, I probably WOULD want a light that comes on in max mode as it's default. Given that Klarus targets the LEO community, I can understand why their lights work the way they do.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the Zebralight. Short press for high, long press for low.

Since using it as a bedside light, I find that my other lights with moonlight are too bright! I use either the lowest or 2nd lowest moonlight modes on the Zebralight. Lowest is very dim, but good enough to see not to bump into anything, or find a glass of water, etc.


----------



## reppans (Jun 26, 2014)

I like Quark Pro UIs. The UI itself is nothing to write home about having 6 modes to cycle through, including a couple blinkies, but it has a great work-around "feature" of a single-handed momentary-max from ON (ie, any lower mode in use). Works just like a car's high beam flashers, and with plenty of finesse to signal a fast Morse Code. Ideal bump-in-the-dark UI for me, and I frequently use it to spot my dog off-leash, signal cars that pedestrians are ahead, find the next trail marker, etc. 

I like, and can appreciate, most other UIs I have come across - the only one that has me really scratching my head is a forward clicky as the only controller for a multi-mode light.


----------



## Amy sunshine (Jun 26, 2014)

is there any different among them? how does they work?


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jun 26, 2014)

I am satisfied with 2 modes on my lights 95% of the time so the Quark Tactical is my favorite. Just set the modes you want for tight and loose head and its just second nature to operate. I need to be able to feel my light and know what mode its going to come on in and the Tactical gives me that.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 27, 2014)

reppans said:


> I like Quark Pro UIs. The UI itself is nothing to write home about having 6 modes to cycle through, including a couple blinkies,



Yes, I think it is a good UI, but it would be better if they put those blinkies on the "head tight" position along with the strobe already there. Or hide them out of the way somewhere!




whiteoakjoe said:


> I am satisfied with 2 modes on my lights 95% of the time so the Quark Tactical is my favorite. Just set the modes you want for tight and loose head and its just second nature to operate. I need to be able to feel my light and know what mode its going to come on in and the Tactical gives me that.



+1 My Quark tactical is the light I use outdoors most often, because I don't need access to moonlight. Two modes is good enough.


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 3, 2014)

Personally, I really prefer the UI of ZL and 4Sevens Quark Pro models


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 9, 2014)

Honestly almost any UI out there is pretty good if fitted to the right type of light. But I'm a big fan of rear mounted forward switch with a tight/loose head selector or control ring. Armyteks programmable UI is about the best I've found due to the sheer customization available. Also the ZL interface is about the best EDC UI I've used, with the Quark Tactical being another great one.


----------



## horizonearth (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello. My name is mike and of course I go by horizonearth on most all the sites I frequent.

In any case, I have several led lights (torches?), but my favorite is the Fenix L1T version 2. Mine was rebranded for leatherman and was called an LGX-200.

It has a forward clicky switch in the tail and by rotating the bezel it goes from hi (approx98 lumens I think) to low beam (around 16 lumen I think.)

No strobe or SOS modes, very simple. I like the simplicity. When I first go 'into LED's' I wanted something with more whistles and bells, something that would blind an intruder at 100 yards. However, after actually using the flashlight on a daily basis, I found it extremely useful and grew to love the UI.

Please forgive me, I realize this is more information than you were looking for, but as you can tell, I really like this one.


Mike


----------



## Brigadier (Jul 16, 2014)

NovaTac nailed it in their 'T' UI.


----------



## think2x (Jul 16, 2014)

Brigadier said:


> NovaTac nailed it in their 'T' UI.




This^^ but I prefer fully programmable.

Can't argue with FOUR programmable modes and more hidden options than any one person can remember.


----------



## meti (Jul 17, 2014)

#1 Magnetic ring, for sure
#2 Twisty head
#3 everything else  I don't really like any other method


----------



## zingers (Jul 21, 2014)

*Depends on where I am*

I think a story is needed to justify an interface preference. Mine is this. I was headed outside at about 11:30pm to pee and have a smoke. Hangin on my shirt was a Zebra H52 on moonlight so I could see where I was going. In my pocket was a Olight s15 and a Nitecore SRT3. I was also going to do a little beam and output comparison. Heading towards the bushes, in near dark because the Zebra was on moonlight, I lit the cig and then took a step out of the circle of light that I was in. All of a sudden, there was a loud grunting, scared the crap out of me. Reached for the Olight, the damned butt cap was loosened to prevent the dreaded battery drain from light on in pocket problem. :hairpull: As I'm back peddling towards the door i grab my SRT and twist the ring to high, forgot to push the back switch. ohh. I'm at the door and grab two of the lights that I keep right there. 501b's , one red and the other with a 300+lm drop in. Click on the red to see whats looking at me, 2 sets, waist high... not deer, kind of running back and forth across the lawn. Click on the white, light up the yard and see nothing else, but hear something in the woods. Close the door, take a breath and decide right there that a two motion light is not good. I go inside to pee and take a freaking breath( alot by now, it was pretty scary). In the morning, I find out that the loud grunting was Mama bear, tracks were 25 feet from where I was. I'm now looking for a BRIGHT clicky, easy to use in a panicky situation. Thinking of taking the pill from my S15 and putting it in my E1e. But a 1 button interface to on is best for me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 29, 2014)

Good story Zingers - highlights what is important in a light's UI - is it simple under duress?

I think on one hand some UI's are just objectionally better than another.
At the same time other UI's are better for one person because that is what they are used to and super familiar with. For example on the old fashioned bar phones where T9 predictive texts was the latest technology I loved Nokia and hated Samsung. I realized that Nokia wasn't better - it just was what I was used to.
You mentioned using 3 flashlights with very different UI's - and none of them good for a duress situation.


----------



## kbuzbee (Jul 29, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I like the Zebralight. Short press for high, long press for low.



Me too. This UI is terrific. Just got my first (SC62C) and I'm really enjoying it. Very well thought out and functional.

Ken


----------



## recDNA (Jul 29, 2014)

Magnetic infinite adjustment ring with detents and a forward clicky or electronic clicky


----------



## reppans (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



zingers said:


> ...Heading towards the bushes, in near dark because the Zebra was on moonlight, I lit the cig and then took a step out of the circle of light that I was in. All of a sudden, there was a loud grunting, scared the crap out of me. Reached for the ...



One of the reasons I love having a single-handed momentary max from ON... moonlight > 800 lumens in a millisecond (and back to ML, or whatever low mode was in use) with a small 14500 pocket EDC light.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



reppans said:


> One of the reasons I love having a single-handed momentary max from ON... moonlight > 800 lumens in a millisecond (and back to ML, or whatever low mode was in use) with a small 14500 pocket EDC light.


 

Which light is that reppans? I love the idea of having a 4 position tail cap... don't know if that is feasible/possible. Off/momentary/on/jump to max when pressed extra hard.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll throw out there that my far and away favorite UI in a light is combined with the worst mode sequence and cheesy tail cap and I've been searching to find a modder to fix that!
Seriously - I'd probably pay $600 for this $100 light if someone could fine tune the details. As it is, I wouldn't give more than $40 for it.

The thrunight scorpion/lynx - Supbeam T10.

I loved how easy it was to operate one handed. Once I got used to it it was so easy to hold and switch modes nearly instantly with my thumb in the most natural position turning the adjuster wheel. It made every other UI I have including control rings seems so clunkly and akward by comparison. 
My lambda light I can sort of adjust with one hand without thinking about it. 
All the other control ring lights I have I have to readjust my grip and think about it to change modes one handed but the scorpion - no grip adjustment, no thought going into it, no straining, just naturally turning the wheel on the back to easily go thru the modes.

BUT the mode sequence is asinine and the switch so cheesey.

Starting from all the way counter clockwise you have:
1.) a half baked lock out that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't, often the wheel gets stuck here. Best to avoid.
2.) Low*
3.) Firefly
4.) Strobe
5.) momentary max

Or if you were thinking in numbers it goes: Junk, 4,1,spaz,10. A really unique idea I have for ordering 5 well spaced modes would be something like: 1,2,3,4,5.
But for excitement Thrunite likes: 3,1,5,2,4 

I work for an NGO doing relief work in war/disaster areas and I'm often in hot combat zones. I think firefly is one of the most useful/helpful modes. When in the jungle at night in the pitch black but you need to see something firefly is almost always more than enough but hopefully not too much when your life depends on keeping your position/presence secret. (Long before multi mode flashlights and "firefly" mode SF/recon guys always depend on it - you just do something different like use the back light from your watch to read a map - many guys still do those kind of things and when they see a light with firefly mode they get envious!)

The scorpion puts firefly right next to strobe making it too dangerous to attempt to use at night. You can be fairly confident you'll get max when you want it as long as the wheel didn't get stuck in the lock position and you mistakenly thought it was all the way clockwise.

So I guess what I'm saying is I'm really looking for ALL of the above:
1. A great UI system
2. A logical/intuitive sequencing of the modes
3. Well spaced modes.

I know all of us have different needs/desires so my hope would be to find a light close enough to what I was looking for and then have a modder take it from there.





Add to that the switch comes on insanely easy when your fingertips brush over it - so the batteries are usually dead.


----------



## reppans (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Which light is that reppans? I love the idea of having a 4 position tail cap... don't know if that is feasible/possible. Off/momentary/on/jump to max when pressed extra hard.



Keep in mind this is a work-around "feature" - clicky. I understand Surefire makes a dual stage clicky that will do the same, but sadly I don't do CR123 lights. I personally dislike momentary from OFF clickies, and have swapped reverse clickies onto my tactical UI lights.


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*

My favorite UI is still the good old two-stage UI of the SF A2 and McGizmo's old piston drive flashlights - unfortunately, it is a dead breed and lives on only in the drawers and pockets of flashlight nerds worldwide such as me.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



jellydonut said:


> My favorite UI is still the good old two-stage UI of the SF A2 and McGizmo's old piston drive flashlights - unfortunately, it is a dead breed and lives on only in the drawers and pockets of flashlight nerds worldwide such as me.



its my favorite UI too.
the dual-stage momentary still lives on with EB1-T, and EB2-T. and i believe the A2L is still in production. surefire makes other lights with that UI too, ive just had a few, so brain not working too good...


----------



## msnake103 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm on something of a side-switch kick at the moment, carrying a pair of Zebralights daily (SC52 and SC600w). That being said, I still use tail-switch lights with momentary on as bedside lights (either a SF E2D with a Malkoff head or a Armytek Predator). Keeps it simple if I need to check on anything (or anyone) going bump in the night.


----------



## chadvone (Aug 20, 2014)

Liteflux Lf5xt, HDS Novatac P's Taskled L-flex. I like these because I can limit the Highest mode to my liking. This lets me factor battery life to my use. Also like the Zebralight UI but I wish I could hide the H1. I was double clicking a lot to make sure I wasn't in H1.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 21, 2014)

chadvone said:


> Also like the Zebralight UI but I wish I could hide the H1. I was double clicking a lot to make sure I wasn't in H1.



I do that too. H1 is nice, but just a novelty for bragging rights IMO. Generates too much heat and battery wear. But depends on the model. It's fine on my SC62d since it's not driven so hard. I wish more lights would take that approach.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



jellydonut said:


> My favorite UI is still the good old two-stage UI of the SF A2 and McGizmo's old piston drive flashlights - unfortunately, it is a dead breed and lives on only in the drawers and pockets of flashlight nerds worldwide such as me.





skyfire said:


> its my favorite UI too.
> the dual-stage momentary still lives on with EB1-T, and EB2-T. and i believe the A2L is still in production. surefire makes other lights with that UI too, ive just had a few, so brain not working too good...



The Kroma, Vampire, and LX2 are all in production with the L1-type UI.

For me, it's kind of a toss up between the LX2 and the E1B. Both allow quick access to high mode, but it all depends on how you are using the light. As an EDC, I really like the E1B but if I needed one light in the apocalypse, it would probably be the LX2.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Aug 21, 2014)

First choice is continuously variable magnetic ring such as on the SRT7 and the Supbeam X40. The Supbeam does need to add a "Off" position to their magnetic ring for it to be ideal thiugh. Second choice id the latest seven output level UI developed by a BLF contributor and used by Richard at Mountain Electronics in his SupFire M6 and SkyRay King and clones hop ups. The latest version has last mode memory and direct to off from any output level added.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



cland72 said:


> The Kroma, Vampire, and LX2 are all in production with the L1-type UI.
> 
> For me, it's kind of a toss up between the LX2 and the E1B. Both allow quick access to high mode, but it all depends on how you are using the light. As an EDC, I really like the E1B but if I needed one light in the apocalypse, it would probably be the LX2.



those are my 2 favorite UIs as well, dual-stage momentary, and 2-mode clicky w/o memory such as the E1L, or E1B. 1-hand operation, simple while still being versatile. 

my usage differs though. for EDC i like the L1, and for work or tasks i like the E1B. actually, i dont have a E1B, but my E2DL is one of my go-to work lights.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Depends on where I am*



skyfire said:


> those are my 2 favorite UIs as well, dual-stage momentary, and 2-mode clicky w/o memory such as the E1L, or E1B. 1-hand operation, simple while still being versatile.
> 
> my usage differs though. for EDC i like the L1, and for work or tasks i like the E1B. actually, i dont have a E1B, but my E2DL is one of my go-to work lights.



I guess I should've clarified that by EDC I meant every day use of the light, when (IMO) it's an annoyance to have to constantly twist the tailcap for constant on light. 

I say the LX2 would be my "one light" since it has a tactically sound UI whlie still retaining a long running low mode that is bright enough for most needs. I guess that means that ultimately my answer is "my favorite UI is the L1/A2/LX2 UI."


----------



## uofaengr (Jul 8, 2015)

Going to do a favorite and least favorite. 

At first I thought ZL was too complicated, but it's really grown on me to what I think is my favorite UI. The only thing I wish could be changed about the SC52w UI is with a 14500 there's no way to set the 280 lumen mode as H1 or H2. You have to burn a lot of battery for 1 minute to get 280. 

Honorable mention is the L11C. Wonderful forward clicky that starts on low and half clicks cycle through the modes. 

Least favorite I've experienced so far is the TN12. I like the momentary and don't mind the side switch, but no go on the mode memory. How am I supposed to remember in the middle of the night what mode it's in? It needs a way to always access moonlight from off and turbo from off. If that was possible then the mode memory would be fine. Also needs a way to go backwards between modes.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Least favorite I've experienced so far is the TN12. I like the momentary and don't mind the side switch, but no go on the mode memory. How am I supposed to remember in the middle of the night what mode it's in? It needs a way to always access moonlight from off and turbo from off. If that was possible then the mode memory would be fine. Also needs a way to go backwards between modes.



I agree. And regarding turning it on in the middle of the night: if someone says "always turn the light off in low mode" I'm gonna punch them in the throat :hairpull: One of the reasons I stopped using my PD32UEs. Lots of modes to cycle thru.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I agree. And regarding turning it on in the middle of the night: if someone says "always turn the light off in low mode" I'm gonna punch them in the throat :hairpull: One of the reasons I stopped using my PD32UEs. Lots of modes to cycle thru.


Does no one palm cover business end an check??

It's pretty easy to tell without blinding if it's on turbo or not.

Idk you guys lol


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Does no one palm cover business end an check??
> 
> It's pretty easy to tell without blinding if it's on turbo or not.
> 
> Idk you guys lol



A sure way to prevent getting blind, but to me that's on the same level of saying "remove all your batteries when not in use to prevent parasitic drain". Just not practical and something I should have to do on a regular basis.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> A sure way to prevent getting blind, but to me that's on the same level of saying "remove all your batteries when not in use to prevent parasitic drain". Just not practical and something I should have to do on a regular basis.


I was just ribbing you guys ☺

I can appreciate a moon light mode though I find by the time that seems doable with 0.5 lumens, I can see without the light.

I struggle with that as I do with everyone's tint fascination.
But that's getting way O/t.

👍


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2015)

Just like tint, I'm finding I'm a real stubborn batch about UIs. As awesome as the Noctigon M43 UI is, I naturally found something to complain about. The fading up and down (press button, wait 1 second, full power...double click, wait 1 second, dims up or down) just bothered me. Especially since it was similar to Zebralight's UI, which switched instantly after clicking/double-clicking. That made the fading up and down seem like an eternity.


----------



## eh4 (Jul 18, 2015)

I might have thought up a new UI. 
If I had a little bit of Arduino experience it would be fun to program it and try it out. 
I think it would need a forward clicky switch that allowed a half press input while on, no idea if that's doable. 
Switch modes by half pressing from on on or off. If light was half pressed from off select mode by full press = On.
If light was on, then switch modes by half pressing, and release to remain On.
That's where the fancy doubled half press forward clucky might be needed. 
The light program itself would be a loop of
1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1, etc. Ramping up, ramping down, to change direction while switching to the next mode you'd give a double click: Click off, Click On -that would reverse direction of ramping and select previous level all at once. 
Example. Light is on, half press ramps down 5, 4, 3, then double click and light is On level 4, next half press would ramp 5, 4, 3, etc. . 

For programming mode options:select memory or No memory. If no memory them select default level to come On.
Select level spacing and minimum light level desired to determine number of modes. 
Example 5X spacing and a 1 lumen minimum would give 
1, 5, 25, 125, 625 lumens -Five modes, cutting off at the max available of course...
So a 2000 lumen light with
.1 lumen minimum and 10X spacing would give
.1, 1, 10, 100, 1000, 2000. Six modes.

Lastly, a 1000 lumen max light, programmed to 4x scale with .025 minimum lumens:
.025., .1, .4, 1.6, 6.4, 25.6, 102.4, 409.6, 1000. 
9 levels. 
9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,8,7,.....


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 19, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I can appreciate a moon light mode though I find by the time that seems doable with 0.5 lumens, I can see without the light.



Then you probably don't live in an area that gets really dark. 0.5 lumen moon mode is actually quite a bright moonlight mode. Too bright for middle-of-the-night. I like about 0.05 lumens for middle-of-the-night, though 0.5 lumens is good for eyes that are not yet dark-adapted. Lately, I've been buying lights with multiple moonlight modes, which is great to fit both purposes.

The only moonlight mode I find useless is Zebralight's dimmest mode on the SC52's. It's probably about 0.001 lumens. Too dim for even the darkest nights, but too bright to use as a locator.


----------



## AndyF (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a P60 drop-in that was an experiment that I turned out better than expected.

Medium 25%- Low 1%- High 100% No memory.

I was trying to mimic my HDS clicky.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## cland72 (Jul 20, 2015)

Personally, I think you need to first determine the primary use of a light. If it is a general EDC, then I think L-H or L-M-H is preferable. If it is a light that may be used to illuminate a threat, then you always want high first (and in most cases, high only).

I think my favorite UI is the FourSevens tactical - head tight, turbo only with momentary forward clicky switch. Head loose, pick your preferred output (everything from moon mode to medium or high).

Since I missed the boat on those, I settle for either my Surefire E1B (high-low), or my Surefire L1 (two stage tactical switch).


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 24, 2015)

I absolutely love the UI on my Eagletac D25A2. The two mode groups (general mode group is with the head loosened and with the head tightened it's turbo and strobe) and the ability to turn the mode memory on and off plus chose what set of low modes I want is perfect for me. I leave the mode memory off and have the lower set of low modes set. It's not a big deal for me turn it on and cycle thru to get to what mode I need is which is typically only low and sometimes medium. Once the light is turned off it goes right back to low. If I need turbo first thing I carry it with the head tightened.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 26, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> I absolutely love the UI on my Eagletac D25A2. The two mode groups (general mode group is with the head loosened and with the head tightened it's turbo and strobe) and the ability to turn the mode memory on and off plus chose what set of low modes I want is perfect for me. I leave the mode memory off and have the lower set of low modes set. It's not a big deal for me turn it on and cycle thru to get to what mode I need is which is typically only low and sometimes medium. Once the light is turned off it goes right back to low. If I need turbo first thing I carry it with the head tightened.


I would agree if there were a way to lock out the strobe. I often hit it by accident and I hate that.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 27, 2015)

I just posted a thread about this Photoshop hack I made. That would be a pretty slick UI, right? Just not sure if it could be waterproof and how much space would be required in the body under the switch. Other than that, it seems hard to complain! Quick access to any mode.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 31, 2015)

Not sure if I voted, but Im itching for a single mode lately.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2015)

I love me some Zebralight UI but my all time favorite is the infinite adjustment of TC-R2. Clockwise to increase output. Counter clockwise beyond off to get strobe. Never accidentally get strobe but easy and very quick to access when you want it.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 1, 2015)

3 Speed with nice spacing. No special or "hidden" modes for me.

Examples of my other favorites
Surefire Titan CR123 Rotary
HDS Roary
Sunwayman Mag Rotary

So, I guess you could say rotary of some sort.


----------



## dilligan (Aug 1, 2015)

I think my favorite is the ThruNite TN4A's UI. It's nice to have special shortcuts to get to moonlight and turbo. I think it's pretty much the same as some of Olight's smaller lights like the Baton series.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> 3 Speed with nice spacing. No special or "hidden" modes for me.
> 
> Examples of my other favorites
> Surefire Titan CR123 Rotary
> ...


Strobe is nice when they ignore you at the counter of fast food restaurant. They really only want to take care of drive through.


----------



## GearHunter (Aug 3, 2015)

Programable multi mode. I'm a fanboy so...HDS


----------

